# Consuegra #9 Rothschild (Maduro) Cigar Review - Average cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got this cigar in a blind test and thought it was average at best. The cigar had a very distinctive cheese smell. Wood and very sweet honey flavo...

Read the full review here: Consuegra #9 Rothschild (Maduro) Cigar Review - Average cigar


----------

